
Apple – NeXT merger 21 years ago - yoda_sl
https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-acquires-next-jobs/
======
yoda_sl
It was 21 years ago exactly that Apple was announcing the acquisition of NeXT.
Who could have envisioned the impact it will have on Apple!

